# Skittish/ Nervous/ Aggressive Behavior



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I honestly don't know what to do.  I wish I had more resources in my area (professional behaviorists, trainers, etc). It seems that Texas still has issues with her anxiety around other dogs (she gets wired, playfully excited, pants, drools, stares down the other dog and points with her paw) and shows skittishness when people try to pet her, especially kids. But now, when I touch her on her side or back, she turns around and tries to nip me. She never breaks the skin, but sometimes her teeth do leave temporary marks. 

I have been trying to keep her socialized, but she has been the most difficult shepherd I have ever had with regards to training and socializing. I feel like I must have done something wrong. I tried my best during her fear periods, but I can tell it was not a success. How can I go by in fixing these behaviors? I really want a well rounded dog. One day, I plan on having children, and I want to make sure she will be fine with them and others. Can someone please guide me.:help:

I also found out recently that she is terrified of towels. Hanging or swinging, she fears them, almost as if she is going to be punished with one. I have never struck her, so I don't understand the fear. I tried to show it to her as a toy to avoid this fear. She will tug on it a bit, but at times she just runs off startled by it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How old is she?

Join the Yahoo shy k9 group for sure. The archives alone are worth it. 

I am wondering if she has some pain or discomfort in her side/back? Once that is ruled out, click and shape the touching. 

Would sharing her pedigree help those who know that stuff?


----------



## Two (Jul 18, 2011)

How old is Texas and how long have you owned her? 

Have you seen this video?


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> How old is she?
> 
> Join the Yahoo shy k9 group for sure. The archives alone are worth it.
> 
> ...


Texas is 13 months old heading to 14 months. 

She was spayed on July 18, 2011. She was seen by a veterinarian on Monday, who said she seemed quite well and spunky. She just needed to take antibiotics to prevent infection. Though, this nipping behavior has been prominent, since she was about 10 months old. Its almost a "don't distract me" or "don't touch me" bite and look. 

Her pedigree is not much. She primarily comes from pet lines. I didn't know better then. My next shepherd will definitely be researched and from a reputable breeder.

Texas Lone Star Ranger - German Shepherd Dog

Yesterday, I simply reached out for her on her shoulder and she turned a nipped. Right afterwards, I said "no" and then proceeded to touch her shoulder and mark it with a "good." I would try again later, and she would nip at me again. I honestly felt very frustrated.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you tried carrying around a toy and redirecting her to that instead? If her mouth is full, she can't nip 

Shepherds communicate with their mouths a lot and it sounds like she may be telling you to leave her alone (like bratty teenagers do). Do you do NILIF with her?


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Two said:


> How old is Texas and how long have you owned her?


I have had her since she was 3 to 3 1/2 months old. We started attending obedience classes when she was 4 months old.

The place my family got her from did not really socialize their puppies. When I went for a visit, I could see that the dogs had no focus on the people but one another. They were allowed to just run wild and destroy the yard and patio. At the time, I did see a red flag, but at the same time, there was not much I could do, since my family purchased the puppy already.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Have you tried carrying around a toy and redirecting her to that instead? If her mouth is full, she can't nip
> 
> Shepherds communicate with their mouths a lot and it sounds like she may be telling you to leave her alone (like bratty teenagers do). Do you do NILIF with her?


We actually had a stuffed duck out last night and I was trying to get her to hold onto her duck. Though, when I would reach for her, she would let go and just nip. Yes, I completely feel that way, that she is acting like a bratty teenager. I just hope I can find a solution to stop it. 

We do practice NILIF. From toys (she must sit or lay), food (sit and wait), treats (must do tricks), and to go out (must sit and wait).


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

As a pup, my dog was sensitive to being touched. Didn't like being handled. So I just ignored her and handled her as much as I could. I would get down on the floor and pet or give her a mild rub. At first she nipped but I turned it into a game. Over time the nipping decreased and eventually she would come to me just to be handled in any old way. She is still mouthy at 2 but never comes close to biting ... has very good bite control. By the way, I use the EILIF method. She doesn't have to perform to get fed, treats or go out. Her behavior and obedience are excellent.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

What I have gotten so far is that I must push for contact, even though she does not like for me to touch her in certain areas. I have also read that pushing her can be counterproductive and only worsen her fearfulness and nipping.


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

I think "pushing" is one thing but it seems to me you have to keep persistent encouragement with the contact and lots of communication/interaction- Rewarding the good behavior. You might not see instant improvement but keep after it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you have your hands full . Make sure she stays far away from kids.

What a shame seeing a great dog like Bastin Kokeltal there. Why oh why did his manager (who I know who it is) not say no to the female that was brought to him for breeding IF , big IF , because I can't see it , that there is truth in this pedigree.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

carmspack said:


> you have your hands full . Make sure she stays far away from kids.
> 
> What a shame seeing a great dog like Bastin Kokeltal there. Why oh why did his manager (who I know who it is) not say no to the female that was brought to him for breeding IF , big IF , because I can't see it , that there is truth in this pedigree.


I don't understand why it would not be true? All her pedigree paperwork lines add up to this pedigree. I personally think breeders sometimes do not make wise decisions in their pairings. But this is her lineage, and I am okay with it. You make it sound insulting that he is even in there. Puppies are not made out of think air. 

I respect you as a breeder, but please don't insult my dog. I have enough stress. I just wanted advice, not a critique.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Is it possible to get private training where you are? i have a dog with similar issues and classes were not cutting it for me...........private instruction improves you as a handler, teaches you how to manage things................learning the dogs triggers and working on conditioning etc.........you can't get private attention in a class, you have a better chance of succeeding with one on one guidence.........i also don't believe in flooding or pushing things on a dog like this, it takes time and careful handling to improve things.........


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

RogueRed26 said:


> I respect you as a breeder, but please don't insult my dog. I have enough stress. I just wanted advice, not a critique.


No one is insulting your dog. The critique is aimed at breeders who do not know what they are doing, and produce dogs with issues like what you are dealing with. It would be so much nicer to have a dog that DOESN'T bite you just because you touch her neck. It's not your fault, or your dog's fault.

I personally would never put up with, or excuse, this biting behavior. It is a serious problem and you may not mind if she bites YOU, but if she bites someone else, there is a huge liability. But you already know this and are asking for advice.

I'd practice NILIF with this dog, and handle her in the spots she doesn't like touched. Make it a ritual; don't just sneak up on her and grab her. Get her into a calm state of mind and rub her, pet her, tickle her, brush her, all over her body. Every day. Muzzle her if you have to; she needs to be desensitized. Praise her while you're doing it and give treats when she's being compliant and calm with handling. 

One thing they taught in my puppy class is to give a treat as you grab the collar. Some dogs learn very quickly that a grab for the collar is something to avoid, but getting a positive association early will teach the pup that a collar grab is just fine, in fact, it's a good thing.

I often get dogs in for grooming that have issues with certain body parts being touched. If the owner hasn't done any desensitization (or even if they have), it can be challenging to get the dog to accept handling. Of course I have the dog up on a table with their head under control, so it puts them in a vulnerable position to begin with; some dogs get more aggressive when they feel vulnerable, but most dogs will become very compliant when they realize they're at a disadvantage. 

To desensitize, I use a gentle but firm touch with my fingers, starting at the least sensitive spot and moving toward the trouble spots, backing off *before* the dog reacts, then doing it again, moving a little closer to the trouble spot each time. It takes time and patience but eventually, the dog learns to accept the touch. 

It can take several sessions to embed it in the dog's mind that I *am* allowed to touch them there, but so far the only time this method has failed is with very elderly dogs that have dementia and their learning pathways are broken. This won't be the case with your dog. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Freestep said:


> I'd practice NILIF with this dog, and handle her in the spots she doesn't like touched. Make it a ritual; don't just sneak up on her and grab her. Get her into a calm state of mind and rub her, pet her, tickle her, brush her, all over her body. Every day. Muzzle her if you have to; she needs to be desensitized. Praise her while you're doing it and give treats when she's being compliant and calm with handling.
> 
> One thing they taught in my puppy class is to give a treat as you grab the collar. Some dogs learn very quickly that a grab for the collar is something to avoid, but getting a positive association early will teach the pup that a collar grab is just fine, in fact, it's a good thing.


I agree. How much training have you done with her? Any classes? Worked with her on a regular basis at home? 

Unfortunately, you're now playing catchup. In addition to NILIF, I'd have treats on me at ALL times. I might even use all or most of her meals as training treats to reinforce the good stuff. Mark and reward EVERYTHING she does that you like. If she's near you, offer her a treat and just touch her collar at the same time that she's taking it. Stay calm and relaxed and HAPPY while you do this - plant a smile on your face and tell her how wonderful she is - "yay, what a good puppy!!!!". When she's fine with that, you can try gently grabbing the collar before giving her a treat, but give her big praise and release the collar immediately when you do. Keep everything very positive and low stress. Work up to touching other parts of her body with happy praise and a treat. You want being near you and being touched to be the best thing ever. 

Is she afraid of a towel laying on the floor? If not, start there. Mark and reward her for being in the same room with it. If she looks at it? Mark and reward. If she approaches it? Mark and reward. Clickers are great for this. If you're at all anxious or stressed while you work with her she will feed off that, so be the opposite.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i still say get a private trainer.......You can come here and get great advice, but getting the advice and applying it are two different things, alot of times it sounds easier than it is.........you need someone to correct you as well as correcting your dog. none of us really can see ourselves or are sometimes aware of what we are doing when we are doing it.............i always say if you truely want to correct things find a qualified trainer for guidence......


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

debbiebrown said:


> i still say get a private trainer.......You can come here and get great advice, but getting the advice and applying it are two different things, alot of times it sounds easier than it is.......


Very true and I meant to recommend a private trainer/behaviorist in my post as well. Especially when you're dealing with a biting dog. One wrong move on your part--something so subtle you don't even notice it--can get you bitten. So it's best to have a trainer with you when you start the desensitizing process.

I also forgot to address the towel issue. Who knows what may have happened before you got Texas. Maybe the breeders would hit their dogs with towels, who knows. If Texas was already 3 months old when you got her, there's a lot that can happen to a pup in that time (a very impressionable age) that could have caused a negative association with towels. Is this something you just noticed recently, or has she always had this fear/aversion? Does she fear them if they are moving, or still? If you put one in the middle of the floor, how would she react?

Wish I could climb inside a dog's head sometimes, or that they could talk. Most dogs naturally love towels. I can't think of a dog I groom that isn't happy to see a towel... some dogs REALLY like them, to the point I don't even have to towel dry the dog--I just put them in a cage with a couple of towels and they roll around and dry themselves! Then there is the occasional dog that wants to EAT the towel. 

Again, desensitization. Feed her on a towel. Pet her with a towel (in a spot she likes to be touched). Maybe wrap some food in a towel and put it in her crate.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Let's return to the NILIF issue. To do this correctly, you ignore the dog for several days. No eye contact, no calling, no praise, no commands. No one in the household pays any attention to the dog. The dog is fed, watered, let out to eliminate but that is all the attention it gets. _Then_ you go to rewarding good behavior. For a problem dog, you don't just to the reinforcement stuff without shunning first.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

as well as the suggestion of a private behaviorist, I agree with Middle.

Nothing these dogs hate worse than being IGNORED,,I'd try it


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

great advice reguarding the towel issue.............i would definitely do all things suggested above, and using the food/towel thing should change to a positive association if done correctly and slowly introducing it........


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

usually the ignoring thing would be a great suggestion, but i happen to have an odd one that could really care less if you ignore him..........the only way you get any response is if you encourage him..........ignoring him just re-inforces his insecurities...................weird but true.........


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for all of your suggestions. It has been a while since I have logged on. Texas is showing a bit more improvement with the towel issue, she now has one in her crate to help desensitize her. Though, I am still having issues with her dog fixation and her nipping when touched on certain spots. She has improved a bit more with children and strangers, she allows them, when they ask me for permission and I grant it, to pet her, which is a big step for us. Little by litter and I do mean little by little, we are getting somewhere. Hopefully, things will get better.


----------

